

How I went from C# developer to iPhone developer in a weekend - shamp00
http://blog.zerosharp.com/how-i-went-from-c-number-developer-to-iphone-developer-in-a-weekend/

======
lanelio
The two guys in the middle of that photo look like total brogrammers.

~~~
shamp00
There's certainly quite a bit of booze at an Argentinian hackathon. These were
the guys who showed up. Half my team disappeared after the Friday evening.

